# is anybody doing its own gear



## blue (Nov 27, 2013)

I have some powder but I am sure what to do

I know get some alcohol oil and mix


----------



## sodzl (Nov 27, 2013)

Plenty of info available if you use the search function here.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 27, 2013)

yeah, I batch my own personal gear  once in a while.. Lycan Venom Labs ©®™ true shit ;p

You can do it, we can help.. AnaSci


----------



## Vidocq (Nov 28, 2013)

blue said:


> I have some powder but I am sure what to do
> 
> I know get some alcohol oil and mix



You bought powder, but have no idea how to convert? Talking about putting the cart before the horse lol. 

Definitely search the site, and make sure you know what solvents are used for injectables, and what solvents are used for oral preparations (because I have no idea what powder you have, and it worries me that you just said "alcohol" instead of benzyl alcohol for injectables or grain alcohol for orals).


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol. This can't be real...


----------



## Vidocq (Nov 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. This can't be real...



Lol you'd be surprised. Do you remember the old "Iinjected into my o-ring" thread over on EliteFitness maybe like 8-9 years ago? I still remember crying while I read through the pages. I never did learn if that dude was serious, or just a troll.


----------



## adam soza (Jan 11, 2014)

I remember that thread vidocq.  Funny shit.   As to the OP, use the search function.  There are links to great conversion apps and shit like that plus other good info.


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 11, 2014)

Vidocq said:


> You bought powder, but have no idea how to convert? Talking about putting the cart before the horse lol.
> 
> Definitely search the site, and make sure you know what solvents are used for injectables, and what solvents are used for oral preparations (because I have no idea what powder you have, and it worries me that you just said "alcohol" instead of benzyl alcohol for injectables or grain alcohol for orals).



Yeah, don't use grain alcohol to inject. That would be a REAL pain in the ass!


----------



## joshck (Jan 11, 2014)

I dont know y but ur title makes me think of
it puts the lotion on the skin lol


----------



## warrenboy (Feb 5, 2014)

joshck said:


> I dont know y but ur title makes me think of
> it puts the lotion on the skin lol



lotion on the skin:headbang::headbang:
good one dude...


----------



## QS (Feb 10, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> You can do it, we can help.. AnaSci



made me think of the 6Million Dollar Man... We have the technology, we can rebuild him....


----------

